# Would you disipline a rearer by hitting on the poll?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I would and I have used this method. They say that it makes them think they hit there head. Some people use eggs but I have no cluehow they would get an egg up there. It's hard enough to get the crop up there.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Many people use this method with great success. An arabian farm around me uses wiffleball bats when they have a problem rearer. 

IMO there are different reasons horses rear, some are being naughty, some are confused and trapped, etc etc. The only time i would use this method is if i have a naughty horse that is a problem rearer. There are other ways to correct rearing, this would be more of a last resort for me. 

There certainly is a line to be crossed with this type of correction. Certainly a person actually hurting the horse using say a hammer or something :roll: would be considered abuse. But when used correctly it can be very effective.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Many people use this method with great success. An arabian farm around me uses wiffleball bats when they have a problem rearer.
> 
> IMO there are different reasons horses rear, some are being naughty, some are confused and trapped, etc etc. The only time i would use this method is if i have a naughty horse that is a problem rearer. There are other ways to correct rearing, this would be more of a last resort for me.
> 
> There certainly is a line to be crossed with this type of correction. Certainly a person actually hurting the horse using say a hammer or something :roll: would be considered abuse. But when used correctly it can be very effective.


true true. The only time I have ever used it was on a pushy mare that was alowed to get what she wanted by scaring her owner. It only took one time being bopped on the head to not do it again.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> Some people use eggs but I have no cluehow they would get an egg up there. It's hard enough to get the crop up there.


Eggs? Weird. I don't suppose anyone knows why someone would use eggs rather than a crop or whatever?

TBH it never struck me as something I thought sounded abusive or wrong, I was more shocked she never told me my horse had reared! But I have heard people say they think it's really bad. I just wanted a bit more info.

.Delete. I appreciate your point that it does depend on the object/amount of force used.

I imagine a crop would be effective, but unlikely to harm the horse though


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I have seen trainers use a water balloon.. Once you hit the horse with it, they think they have hit their heads and are bleeding. He says it works wonders.
I don't have a clue, I won't own a horse that rears, but that is just me.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I have tried it with my horse (bought as a problem rearer). She would rear whenever she decided she didin't want to move forward anymore. Hitting her poll seemed to make her angry. I accidentally discovered her fix. I was riding bareback because I did not want to get hung up in the saddle If she went over... She went up, I slid off her bum, and reflex held on to the reins... And that pulled her over backwards. She never did it again... I would never want to re-create the scenario for training on another horse though... I'm lucky I didn't get squished. I would do anything that might work to stop a horse from rearing up in defiance, even if it seemed harsh, It is dangerous to the Horse and rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SkyeAngel said:


> Eggs? Weird. I don't suppose anyone knows why someone would use eggs rather than a crop or whatever?


well the egg could be debated on for hours. So could the crop for that matter. It would depend on how smart you really think horses are or would it be dumb?

Crop = Hit head on some thing
Egg = Busted head open.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

i have found flipping a horse over is more effective then smacking a horse on the poll. but thats just me


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

NO! I would not (and never have) used this method to punish a rearing horse. I will not even get on a horse that I know has reared with someone.

Rearing is ALWAYS the fault of the rider or a previous rider. Horses do not rear unless a rider has either put a horse in a bind or let the horse lose forward impulsion. 

I will NEVER put myself in a position where a horse might rear over on me -- particularly since I have personally known of two people that were killed by horses that reared and fell over on top of them -- knew the one man well. A person might have 10 horses that quit rearing from being hit over the head and then run into one that flips up-side-down when he is hit. I just will not take the chance.

Since horses that rear have lost forward impulsion, I just go back to ground driving and spank their butts when they stall out or try to turn around. I drive them forward and make them back up several time. I make them go over and through things they do not like or places they do not want to go. When I can drive them anywhere, I can ride them safely and they will quickly respond to a rider making them go forward.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just had a horse in for conditioning that would throw his head up and back if he didn't want to cross water, mud, or just move forward - no rear but as close as can be. I discovered this on my first trail ride with him. No crop with me, or a water balloon or eggs for that matter. He got his head high enough that I used the palm of my hand between his ears. He tried it several times then stopped altogether.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

christabelle said:


> I have tried it with my horse (bought as a problem rearer). She would rear whenever she decided she didin't want to move forward anymore. Hitting her poll seemed to make her angry. I accidentally discovered her fix. I was riding bareback because I did not want to get hung up in the saddle If she went over... She went up, I slid off her bum, and reflex held on to the reins... And that pulled her over backwards. She never did it again... I would never want to re-create the scenario for training on another horse though... I'm lucky I didn't get squished. I would do anything that might work to stop a horse from rearing up in defiance, even if it seemed harsh, It is dangerous to the Horse and rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just shows that not every horse is the same! There is no "this is the only way to do it" method.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Cherie said:


> NO! I would not (and never have) used this method to punish a rearing horse. I will not even get on a horse that I know has reared with someone.
> 
> Rearing is ALWAYS the fault of the rider or a previous rider. Horses do not rear unless a rider has either put a horse in a bind or let the horse lose forward impulsion.
> 
> ...


It is not always falt of the rider. My mare reared and fliped her self over because she had a stumic ulcer that I was unaware of. Yas it was my falt for not knowing about pain, but I through she was just being a but because she diddn't want to work. othre than the rearing there was no other signs of pain at the time.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Exactly. I would never form an opinion on a method such as this with no opinion or explanation on it first, hence why I asked my question.

That said, I am pretty certain I would be afraid that hitting the horse would make it flip over completely.
I'm not really sure what I would do, because I don't know what my instincts would tell me until I am in that particular position.

As you can probably tell I have never ridden a rearer. TBH I make a point of avoiding it. There are far more experienced and talented horsepeople out there than me. I leave the rearers to them. Much safer all around!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SkyeAngel said:


> ^ Exactly. I would never form an opinion on a method such as this with no opinion or explanation on it first, hence why I asked my question.
> 
> That said, I am pretty certain I would be afraid that hitting the horse would make it flip over completely.
> I'm not really sure what I would do, because I don't know what my instincts would tell me until I am in that particular position.
> ...


I'm glad you know your limitations. Rearing is dangerouse. I've met to meny cocky inexsperianced people think they can handle it and end up dead.

Like I said there is no 1 way to do things. It's best to make sure you know why they are rearing, and know the horses personality before choosing a way to correct it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

SkyeAngel said:


> ^ Exactly. I would never form an opinion on a method such as this with no opinion or explanation on it first, hence why I asked my question.
> 
> That said, I am pretty certain I would be afraid that hitting the horse would make it flip over completely.
> I'm not really sure what I would do, because I don't know what my instincts would tell me until I am in that particular position.
> ...


I completely respect you for knowing your limitations. So many people have too much pride to ask for help and end up getting hurt.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I would not. It greatly depends on horse and unfortunately can cause a totally opposite reaction. I wouldn't risk to figure out if it's a "right horse" or not.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it solely depends on the horse and situation I couldnt picture doing it to most of my horses as they would be the ones to go backwards or on there side and to be honest i dont wanna get squished. 
I dont have rearers myself couldnt see ymself ever buying a known rearer.
I have heard of cracking wiht your hands and that stops them


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Kitten_Val that is pretty much what I was thinking. As I said, I pretty much avoid rearers anyway, but I asked because I figured there were probably cases where it goes wrong. Having heard a bit more I am inclined to agree with your opinion. I don't necessarily disagree with the practise, but i wouldn't use the method myself, I don't think. 



.Delete. said:


> I completely respect you for knowing your limitations. So many people have too much pride to ask for help and end up getting hurt.


Thank you. I'm not a novice, and i'm proud of my achievements. I bought a young horse who went through a stage of being spooky, bucking, biting, being uncatchable, etc, and somehow now have a wonderful horse who comes when you call, is loved by all. He's roadsafe and sane, even when other horses are misbehaving. I don't take credit for this. I have always had more experienced people around to help and advise.There is SO much left to know. There are so many situations I haven't been in, and there are so many horses I just couldn't handle. I am always aware that there will always be someone who knows more than me and is more suited to the job!

I'm always interested in hypothetics though. I like to know what I _could _do in situations, even if they haven't come up yet. Preparation - it's important!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As you're finding, it's not an uncommon practice. I have used the Egg method on one horse and it worked. This horse had figured out rearing got it out of work because the owner just got off, when it came to someone (ie me) who would not, he proceeded in going higher till the danger of flipping over was more of a concern. Once the egg was cracked over his poll he rarely even threw his head. 

Personally I didn't enjoy the process. I felt like it left the horse mentally afraid, and thats the last thing I want in a partner. I would only use it in extreme cases, and on a horse I knew the patterns of. 
I would never be able to use a wiffle ball bat... My eye hand coordination sucks, I'd end up hitting myself.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

^ haha, sorry, that last comment gave me a great little image of myself going to hit the horse with the bat, missing completely and smacking myself in the head before sliding right off the horse. It gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

My luck that is exactly what would happen.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

SkyeAngel said:


> I have always had more experienced people around to help and advise.There is SO much left to know. There are so many situations I haven't been in, and there are so many horses I just couldn't handle. I am always aware that there will always be someone who knows more than me and is more suited to the job!


We certainly could use more people like you in the horse world. Too many people are close minded arrogant ****** that refuse other people's help and feel their way is the only way.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> We certainly could use more people like you in the horse world. Too many people are close minded arrogant ****** that refuse other people's help and feel their way is the only way.


like.. no I LOVE this statement!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never tried the water balloon/egg method and probably won’t ever try it. Not because I don’t believe it works but because if I am riding a horse that is known to rear I am too preoccupied with trying to deduce the cause of the rear, predict it and prevent it before the horse has much of a chance to actually do it. If a horse really rears up (proper rear, not little bunny hops), I have enough trouble balancing myself without overbalancing the horse to be able to reach up and crack an egg on his poll, kudos to anyone that can do that!

The other point is, once the horse is in the air, all you are left with is retribution/punishment. Whilst punishment can and does work as a training method, it really only alters the manifestation of the unwanted behavior, it doesn’t resolve the _cause_ of the behavior. If you can get to the cause of the rear or at the very least prevent the rear somewhat while you figure out what is causing it, you will be on your way to a much better working relationship with your horse. JMO.

Delete - That made me chuckle!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda is prone to rearing and I haven't used this trick on him. Well actually I did smack him once when he was up (lost my temper, not proud in the slightest ). The smack did nothing to fix the situation. 

I try to prevent him from rearing in the first place and removing/fixing the REASON he is rearing. In his case it's anxiety related and usually occurs when he tries to bolt (follow another horse or run home) and I won't let him. 

I've gotten better at anticipating it and generally give him something else to do to prevent it from happening in the first place. It isn't a quick fix by any means and has resulted in some scary moments for me, but he is noticably better after I ride him for a couple weeks/month in the spring. Each spring it seems to take more "provocation" to make him rear and less effort to stop it from occuring. 

In theory he will eventually not rear at all, but in reality he is one of those horses that is prone to it when he is confused/stressed/upset/anxious/etc.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SkyeAngel said:


> ^ Kitten_Val that is pretty much what I was thinking. As I said, I pretty much avoid rearers anyway, but I asked because I figured there were probably cases where it goes wrong. Having heard a bit more I am inclined to agree with your opinion. I don't necessarily disagree with the practise, but i wouldn't use the method myself, I don't think.


Skye, I'm just speaking from personal experience.  I've seen it done once (hitting the head to "teach" horse to behave) and it took several months for the horse to overcome the fears. Probably this method would work on bratty horse trying to scare you or just doing it "for fun" (yeah, yeah, my paint does it in field sometime just for her own fun). It's NOT a way to treat horse in fear or the one with "stuck hoofs" though.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Some of it depends on the severity of the rearing, too. I have corrected many horses that would pop up just a bit, out of resistance, and their owners swore they were rearing. A good solid smack with the flat of my hand between the ears a few times (once each time they would pop) was enough to put a quick stop to it. But I also combined it with forward motion as soon as they came down, and put them to work.

I have only ever been on two true rearers, that went all the way up. The first was a stallion that belonged to a BO that I worked for, that she asked me to try to back to see what he knew, and after she saw him go up that one time, he was gone. Liability issues and such. (He was also a bucker, kicker, etc.) The other was a young horse that had been crashed, and learned rearing as an evasion tactic. He went up, I bailed, as I was off balance and was afraid I'd pull him over, he flipped himself and came up under the arena rail, nearly knocking himself out. He fixed himself. Never went up again. We still have him, 13 years later, and he is an angel.


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't agree with it, as others have said it doesn't address the cause of the rear which is my greatest concern. That and the fact that working your horse through the situation will create more respect for the rider. The horse has stopped rearing through fear not proper training or respect. Yes perhaps there are extreme situations where this would be a viable option as a last attempt but in most cases proper training is a much better option IMO although I certainly wouldn't be horrified if I saw it happen (unless it was abusive obviously  )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, that should be a last ditch effort on a horse that didn't respond to anything else. I wouldn't be above using it if I though it was necessary and would help, but it wouldn't be my first choice of fixes.

However, I would never purposefully buy, keep, or own a rearer for any reason.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would use it as a last resort. If there was no other issues or reasons for the horse to be rearing, I would pop it on the head. Rearing is so dangerous to the horse and rider that it has to be corrected with whatever needs to be done.

But like others I would never purchase, own or ride a problem rearer. They are way out of my experience range and it would be a major problem for the safety of the horse, me and my family. I say leave them to the experts!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I typed this really long reply and somehow lost it so I'll try again.

I bought my first horse as a three year old. He was already a rearer when I got him in fact he even reared on command, which would have been really cool accept for the fact that he also reared when he was bored, mad, confused, happy, etc. But, I was a teenager which meant I could retrain him easily, right?

I used the egg technique but it made a really big mess and my timing was off because the egg was in my pocket and by the time I got it and hit his head, he was on his way down, which meant... Mommy just broke something wet on my head I think I'll rear again...

I did the rubber hose thing but I thought it was mean so I went to a tie down. It was a wire thing with a plastic coding, when he would rear it put painful preasure on his nose. Worked great but you can't show with that so show days were pretty interesting. I also used to smack with my hand on the poll but that hurt me! So then my brother cut a broom handle and put a lather strap on it so I could hook it to my saddle horn. That worked the best.

You have to time it right becuase if you hit the horse on the way down, it does nothing, you have to hit the horse on the way up for it to work so he thinks he hit his head. 

I know this all sounds cruel but in my opinion, rearing is the most dangerous thing a horse can do. 

Another thing I did with my rearer was that I would yank the rein hard to the right or left when his front feet left the ground. That knocked him off balance and forced him to put his feet back down.

I did have trainers tell me that he was crazy and dangerous and the best thing to do was to get rid of him. But I love him and I couldn't do that. They wanted me to flip him over, they said that was the only sure fix with him but I refused to do that as well because, done wrong that could really injure or kill not only the handler, but the horse. A risk I'm not willing to take with my horse.

Pistol is now 27 years old and will still rear on occassion but now it's easily controlled with a knuckle jammed in his spine just above the withers. It's unconfortable so he doesn't really "rear", more of a pop up to about 12 or 18 inches.

I know some folks are reading this and thinking I am a big meanie but Pistol is very special to me and always has been. I do love him and I take very good care of him, but rearing, as I said, is very dangerous.

In my opinion a rearer is not really cureable. I look at it the same way you would look at a horse that is positive for HYPP. That horse might never have an attack, it could have just one in it's entire life, but the possibility that it could happen will always be there.

So, to answer the question, would you hit a rearer on the poll. Yes, I would. And I love my rearer....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, and just for kicks, an old timer once told me to tie my horses tail to a piece of baling twine and to run it under his belly and attach it to his noseband so that when he reared he would yank his own tail. I tried it. I think I did it wrong, I tied it to a thin strand of tail so all he really did was rip that chunk out, looking back I wonder.... was he serious? Or was he making fun of the dumb kid?????? LOL....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, FP. Sometimes I wonder how much of the advice that kids get from 'old timers' is just for them to get a bit of enjoyment watching the kid try it.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have used it a few times myself, I believe it is a 50/50 thing. My friend mare who just throws temper tantrums has never done anything more than a foot or two off the ground. But she'll continue to bounce around bucking and what not. So I bopped her good on the poll with the butt of my palm while she reared and she stopped instantly. 

Now my boy is/was a bad rearer. I say is because he hasn't done it maliciously in about 4 months. He is horribly barn sour, and throws a fit when he gets held back. It started as just launching up and forward. Truthfully I tried everything to stop it. I smacked his head with a crop, an egg, spun him in circles, even tapped him a few times (forcibly laid him down) none of it worked. I almost retired him permanently after he threw himself backwards while I was riding him. We both were fine by some miracle, but I had it. I was ready to give up. But I started working on diffusing the situation before it started. I can't even believe how many 1 mile trail rides were turned into 4 hour trail rides. I never rode straight, it was either sideways or enough circles to make me want to puke. Eventually it got out of his system to rear. He still prances like crazy and fights the bit, which will never change, but the rearing has been placed on hold and is controllable. That is through other methods as well, but for the sake of saving an off-topic debate I will hold it.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Depending on the situation, I wouldn't hesitate to try it. If it was a one or two time bunny hop I would probably just make the horse work harder. But if it was a black stallion rear I would smack that crop/egg/water balloon on his poll as hard as possible. On the ground, I wouldn't hesitate to flip the horse over. A lot of people complain how mean it is to do stuff like that, you're hurting the poor thing or it's confused or whatever. Truth is rearing is the most dangerous vice a horse can have, and I personally don't see any problems in correcting it no matter what it takes granted both the horse and rider come out unhurt. 

I don't think using eggs would work well for me though. I would either drop it while riding, crack it, hit the horse in the wrong place, or time it wrong. 

Another thing is that eggs would be more traumatic for the horse when you think about it. If what people say is true and they think they're bleeding, it could cause a panic reaction. Hitting their head on something isn't as terrifying and if it works just as well I say go for it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have heard of the egg idea going wrong. A guy i know had a pony that would always rear on the ground so he cracked an egg ontop of its head and the horse went nuts shaking its head and jumping up all 4 feet off the ground. It made the situation alot worse.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would never try hitting the horse on the head if they're on the ground. I would think the horse would be scared of you hitting something on its head and may think you're attacking it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was told if a horse reared to use the long rein ends , or the crop, to smack them on their under bellies. This person said that it would make them "curl up" and leap forward in an attempt to protect their belly.

I have only been on a reare once and it scared me bigtime. I did not know what to do and was definitely buffaloed.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

SkyeAngel said:


> hey guys
> 
> So I'm just wondering whether the experienced of you feel this to be a valid tactic and whether you have ever used it? I'm not here to make judgements or attack anyone.
> Thanks if you contribute!


No and no.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My mum used a water balloon when she rode trackwork for her dad, but those horses were without a doubt phsycotic. I think its a 50/50 game also. I was told some it helped but some it just scared them and made them take off, they had one even run through the rails.

I used to ride a pony that was a rearer, it flipped on me once and that scared the pajeebies out of me!! It continued doing it so then i turned to the water balloon, i used it once or twice and it never tried it again.


----------



## countrygirl91 (May 16, 2011)

It's thought that an egg makes them think they cut themselfs and are bleeding. I've personally never used a egg before(I don't really carry eggs while I ride and I imagine that it would be wierd and really not fun to clean up).. but i've heard and used this method once. Hasn't gone up since then. So it does work. Along with other methods


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I have heard that an egg or water balloon over the head has worked for some people... but me? Well I wouldn't want to take the chance of escalating an already extremely dangerous situation. I can just picture someone trying to whack my boy on the head (not that he's a rearer - this is hypothetical) if he went up - he is a super sensitive, very easily offended type that has thrown more to his 1/4 TB parentage than 3/4 WB. He would absolutely lose his marbles and probably go into such a blind panic that the rider would end up killed. 

In theory, it works. Sure, horse hits head, feels wet stuff and thinks it's cracked its skull. Great if it goes like clockwork. But you get a horse like mine, you're going to end up dead trying that.

Personally, if a horse has a chronic upward tendency, I'd fix it with a bullet in the head. I don't do rearers, I have said that from day on on this forum. A rearer is a killer. Yes, 99% of them are rider induced rearers, inexperienced or plain stupid riders that hang onto the bit and kick at the same time giving the poor ****** nowhere else to go but up. But there are some horses out there who just have that upward tendency in resistance. Most horses won't think to rear as resistance unless under extreme pressure and you've gone and blown their brains. Some just have that upward tendency, and to me, I won't take a risk with a horse like that. You can beat the bejesus out of them if you like, but one day when they're in a high pressure situation, that natural upwards tendency will come back to bite you in the bum.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a rearer though they are more like little hops under saddle. I have seen him do very big ones out in the paddock or when being lunged. I honestly am not sure if pushed enough if he would go up really high or flip. I have never used the hitting on the poll with egg, hand, water balloon etc simply because I don't think I would be fast enough and I couldn't be sure if he would just freak out from it. I have done a lot of groundwork and simply gotten better with communicating with my boy and he hasn't done it on the ground with me in months, the most he has done is chuck his head up. Under saddle I simply stop him from doing it before it happens, he has yet to go since I have started riding him again. It has taken awhile but the only reason I can think of for his rearing his is trying to be dominant and boredom. When it comes to trying to put it over you I think he just does it to see if it will put you off and once he sees it doesn't work he tries it less with every ride. With boredom I think he is just lazy and gets bored with the repetition and so goes up to try and avoid it. I have found by keeping him guessing when ridden he tries it less because he is kept thinking. It could also have been contributed to with my beginner riding when I first got him. I also found when we took him for a trail ride he was very alert and forward moving so I think the boredom definitely had something to do with it. 

I have also had a friend tell me that she would just flip the horse but I don't think I would be quick enough. So to the original question no I don't think I would.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

my old lease horse used to rear just randomly. I had him for 9 or so months then he just randomly started doing it for a couple months at random times and then stopped after a few months. At least once every ride he would go up. I didnt use crops with him as he was abused so i used the palm of my hand. The first couple times it seemed to work but then it stopped having any effect on him at all.
Its not a meathod i would use on every rearer i deal with though and he was the only horse ive ever used it on in my life. Not something i would reccomend as someone else said it just made their horse angry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Personally, if a horse has a chronic upward tendency, I'd fix it with a bullet in the head. I don't do rearers, I have said that from day on on this forum. A rearer is a killer. Yes, 99% of them are rider induced rearers, inexperienced or plain stupid riders that hang onto the bit and kick at the same time giving the poor ****** nowhere else to go but up. But there are some horses out there who just have that upward tendency in resistance. .


I'm sort of inclined to agree here, for me anyway. I think If I owned a horse that turned out to be a rearer only under saddle and had good ground manners, that horse would be a companion horse only. If it reared all the time, i'd have to agree with your soloution. IMO if other people want to take on rearers and try to sort the problem, that's fine. They can do what they like. I, for one, wouldnt be able to handle a rearer. I wouldn't buy one, and I also wouldn't sell one. I don't really care if someone's telling me they're super experienced and have had rearers before and can totally cure them (not that I believe it's curable anyway). My conscience wouldn't allow me to sell a horse I believed to be dangerous. I just couldn't let myself endanger others like that. Just the same as I wouldn't sell a green/difficult horse to a nervous/novice rider.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Kayty made an excellent point. Rearing is so dangerous and so few people are equipped (or willing) to deal with it effectively, that a rearer that is really bad probably would be better off being put down.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I've worked with a mare who was "trained" to rear... it started off as a fun trick she knew, but seeing as this mare was supposed to be a beginner-safe trail horse, this trick effectively ruined any chance the mare had for her to be put on the trail with beginners. And she didn't just rear when she was asked. She started rearing when she didn't want to go somewhere, rearing when she was irritable... she's still a good mare, but she CAN'T go on the trail with beginners because what does a afraid beginner rider do when they get scared? the clench up and pull back, which sent the mare up... 

We got her to stop rearing so frequently by making her work circles 10X harder after a rear, but it's not completely successful. She still rears on occasion.

However, her sister was a chronic kicker/bucker... She would kick back at the horse behind her with both hind feet on a trail ride at a canter. She was pretty balanced about it, so the rider on her was in no immediate danger, but the other rider was never happy with having hooves flying past her face. So one day when we went out she decided to repeatedly kick at the mare behind her. I growled at her and walloped her one between the ears with the palm of my hand. She stopped ASAP, and never kicked with me after... although other riders still had issues with her.

But yes, if I thought I could handle the rearer, I would crack him on the head if he decided to go up.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever willingly take on a rearer either. 

Soda is a bit different because I didn't know he was a rearer when I got him. By the time I bought him he'd been being ridden very hard for 6+ months. The rearing didn't show up until he was pastured with a mare and became extremely barn sour. Even the first spring after I bought him he didn't rear (not that I remember anyways) but he was always pastured with geldings and while somewhat barn sour, nothing abnormal. Of course he was eating those horses alive too. Did I cause his problem? I'm sure there's something I did wrong. Maybe I shouldn't have tried to ride him off property right away that first spring. Or maybe that was one of the reasons he was sold to my friend in the first place. There's no way to know and at this point I don't even think it matters. 

In all reality if I ever sold Soda it would be with the full disclosure of his rearing incidences and the triggers. I don't know if he would sell because of that, though he is very pretty and very affectionate on the ground. It IS a very dangerous behavior and I do need to be on guard when I ride him. I know what the triggers are and how to diffuse the situation (usually) so he is as safe as he can be. Thankfully he is getting calmer as he is getting older (and with more riding) and his reactions are getting less violent.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

My 5 year old gelding started rearing out of stubborness when he didn't want to work any more. As soon as those feet want to leave the ground, my trainer had me lean forward and put my hands on his neck to throw his balance off and then I smack him on the neck and tell him "NO SIR" in my harshest mommy voice. It seems to work. He has decided he isn't going to get away with anything.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Definetly! I've worked with a rearer before and it is soo fustrating! Sometimes she would go high enough to almost tip over and sometimes barely a few inches off the ground. Even though she had amazing atheletic ability, when she didnt want to go she stopped and said 'To bad for you' and then reared when you tryed to get her to move. I wish I would of known this trick before, next time i ride her I'll have a whip ready to smack her poll with!

And here are some pics of her rearing


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Those pics scare the hell out of me. *shudders* I hate rearers with a passion, there are too many good, talented and sane horses out there for me to bother risking my life on a rearer.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

i also wouldn't intentionally ride a rearer.
but if i were, they key is 9/10 forward impulsion and 1/10 disengaging the hindquarters. the disengagement is just a preventative safety measure if you know the horse is about to rear, and the impulsion is what will make it less likely to happen again in future.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I got saddled with a rearer when I was 14, not fun at all. She was a half crazed (abused badly) little 14hh Arab mare, and she'd rear anytime you held her back to long. All she wanted (aka. was trained) to do was gallop and she'd just have a nervous breakdown if you didn't let her run and take to rearing. We galloped a LOT of miles in my ignorant teenageness. 

I basically just put up with it until one day she reared straight up while I was about to mount and I got so fed up I just yanked her over backwards. She never reared again a day in her life. I would never plan to pull a horse over, but given the same set of circumstances and opportunity on a horse that was a hopeless case, yeah I'd do it again.

Rearing is so tricky because there are so many reasons for it. Popping a horse between the ears will ONLY ever typically work with a horse deliberately being a brat and thinking about his evasion in a calm and collected manner. Shay-la was recently working on desensitizing Eve to being ridden double, and she kept crow hopping. When it didn't work, she took to slamming to a stop and bouncing off her front legs. Shay-la held her hand out and as she flipped her head back again, just drove her hand into her poll so it felt like she'd wacked her head. She stopped that stunt immediately. 

However, an anxious or nervous horse who is rearing out of desperation, the worst possible thing you can do is punish. They have NO regard for their own safety and that is the most dangerous type of animal to be on. I don't care if it's rearing or bucking, realizing you're on an animal who has NO qualms about hurting itself to get away is a horrifying and terrible feeling. I've been on a few in my day, and it scares the daylights out of me. I've managed to come through most of them relatively unscathed, but the ONLY thing you can do is hang on for dear life, keep a steady balance and do your best to keep the horse calm.

"Tricks" for curing rearing can be ridiculously dangerous because many people do not understand the true motivation behind a rear a lot of times.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I have smacked my horse with my palm for popping up, but I had honestly forgotten about this method now. He hasn't done it for a long while.

Would I do it now? I don't know. I guess it depends on the reason for rearing. I would definitely make sure the horse's groundwork is good first. Then figure out if he's rearing out of fear, bad communication, or just being stubborn. If he's stubborn, then I'd smack him.

Unfortunately . . . .or more, fortunately, I don't have experience with rearers so I can't passionately say I hate 'em. Though, any rearer is dangerous and dangerous is bad.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

EventingDeva said:


> And here are some pics of her rearing
> View attachment 64660
> 
> 
> ...


Woah they scare me too. The only reason my horses rearing seems scarey like that (even though they are small) is because he's pretty tall already.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

EventingDeva said:


> And here are some pics of her rearing
> View attachment 64660
> 
> 
> ...


I would quite literally never get back on that horse. That's not even a little rear, that's full on, likely-to-kill-someone rearing. I guess by the fact that you say you work with it that the horse does not belong to you. I can safely say if that were my horse it would be no more. I agree with Kayty, there are too many nice, safe horses out there. I do not mean to offend you in any way. I think you're really brave to be riding that horse. In my head, those pics are shocking.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I just thought I would add. I know a lady at work who is amazing to watch work with horses.

She was telling about her own horse who is now about 23 but she has had since the age of 3. She said when she first got him he was a bad rearer and at first she just learnt to ride through them. Then when she got better she started giving her horse cues to rear and then she would ask him quite often to do it. She said that eventually he just got sick of doing it (he would go right up like in the above pictures). Now he still does it on cue but he doesn't do it of his own accord anymore and she also does a heap of tricks and things with him. She wasn't saying go and do it but she said thats what she did with that particular horse.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> I just thought I would add. I know a lady at work who is amazing to watch work with horses.
> 
> She was telling about her own horse who is now about 23 but she has had since the age of 3. She said when she first got him he was a bad rearer and at first she just learnt to ride through them. Then when she got better she started giving her horse cues to rear and then she would ask him quite often to do it. She said that eventually he just got sick of doing it (he would go right up like in the above pictures). Now he still does it on cue but he doesn't do it of his own accord anymore and she also does a heap of tricks and things with him. She wasn't saying go and do it but she said thats what she did with that particular horse.


That's really interesting. I'd never have thought of that!
I really have no problem if other people want to work with rearers, they're just not for me. Maybe i'm just a wuss.

I like that story though. thanks for sharing!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha I'm right there with you I'm the biggest wuss I know. I never would have thought of that either until she told me.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I once bought a horse that was taught to rear on command. The problem was that he learned do it without the que since it was a permissible action. 

If you want to train a horse to rear on command, that is your business but I would never sell that horse. Someone, somewhere along it's life, will get hurt by giving an unintentional que or that he just felt like rearing.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah this lady takes in horses people don't want for example they feel they are dangerous. She does a lot of work with them and keeps them until they die doing her shows with them or she gives the ones she feels people can handle to others. Even then she lets the people know everything about the horse and what it knows and takes the horse back if for some reason they can no longer have it.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I have nothing really to add to this other than a couple stories...

I once boarded at a facility that was more of a "pet" barn. My gelding is my "pet" on the ground and when I'm feeding him peppermints, but otherwise, we've got a job to do. Anyway, 96% of the people that boarded there didn't do much with their horses other than run them around the arena when it was nice outside.

One woman never rode her horse (she enjoyed the novelty of being asked to care of other people's horses, like that made he look knowledgeable. I wouldn't let her near my horse.) and when her horse was obstinant from not being worked EVER, she would rear. And instead of fixing the problem or attempting to correct it (through simple conditioning and by simply spending time with the mare) she would say, "I make her do that. She rears on command," in an effort not to look stupid. Too bad she was transparent.

Another woman, same barn, was riding SOMEONE ELSES horse, jumps on him bareback, and for no reason grabs at his poll and yanks his mane and hatler right between his ears. So the horse rears up, just a little, in reaction. So this broad does it AGAIN! Smacks his poll and grabs him in the same place again between the ears. WHY would you do this?!?!? He reared again and she fell off. Im sorry, but I laughed. Then she starts telling people how the horse was "STRAIGHT VERTICAL" because the horse (very calmly doing ground work) next to him spooked him. 

Some people! I am more of a "I don't do rearers" kind of person. Bucking I can handle, but a horse flipping on me... hrmmm, I dunno about that.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SkyeAngel said:


> Eggs? Weird. I don't suppose anyone knows why someone would use eggs rather than a crop or whatever?
> 
> TBH it never struck me as something I thought sounded abusive or wrong, I was more shocked she never told me my horse had reared! But I have heard people say they think it's really bad. I just wanted a bit more info.
> 
> ...


 Eggs feel like blood, so the horse feels like he hit his head on something and is bleeding.

It has to be timed right, whether with crop or balloon or egg, so that it seems like the horse has hit his head rather than been reprimanded for midbehaving.

I have never used this method, but my mom's friend used it on a chronic rearer and the horse never reared again.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

SkyeAngel said:


> I would quite literally never get back on that horse. That's not even a little rear, that's full on, likely-to-kill-someone rearing. I guess by the fact that you say you work with it that the horse does not belong to you. I can safely say if that were my horse it would be no more. I agree with Kayty, there are too many nice, safe horses out there. I do not mean to offend you in any way. I think you're really brave to be riding that horse. In my head, those pics are shocking.


Yeah she's my Trainers horse. She's been a lesson horse for most of her life, never crazy, spooky or nervous. She was totally bombproof... and then one day she didn't want to go in the arena and reared. She's been doing it ever since. So we took the little kids off her and only had more advanced riders ride her, but she still wouldn't stop. So one day we decided to try carting- and at this time she was considering selling her- and she really seemed to enjoy it. So we sent her to cart training and they even said she was one of the best cart prospects they'd seen. We haven't sold her and now only an older lady and my friend ride her. They both make great pairs and she doesn't rear as often. Though I think we should sell her as a cart horse because thats what she really enjoys, she not my horse.
Also, I prefer rearing over bucking. Though rearing is more dangerous, bucking hurts my back and makes me feel neasous if it is continous. Even with that said though, I would still never buy a rearer.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd NEVER sell a rearer as a riding prospect, and would advise, if selling as a companion or carter, that the reason she is not being sold is because she is a chronic rearer. I don't think I could live with myself if I sold a horse that went and killed someone, even if the person was fully aware of the horse's issue. I don't care how nice looking or moving the horse is, it would never be ridden again if it was mine. *shudders again* I know two people now who have been killed by a rearer, and 3 who have been seriously injured. Yep, I know of plenty of injuries with bucking, but not a single death in my neck of the woods. A buck you can sit out if you're a decent rider, a rear you can do absolutely nothing once that horse goes vertical as you may tip their balance and flip them.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

Sky used to rear on the ground.... her problem was fixed by letting her flip all the way over and going down... and pulling her down some... she bonked herself enough to realize two things.... that she wasn't going to get ate and rearing had no positive effects. Her case was she was an untouched 4 year old.

Star on the other had used to toss his head badly... i actually tapped him between the ears about 3 times... problem fixed. His was a respect issue, and i didn't have to use any more force than one would use knocking on the bathroom door. He has no head shyness issues now.

that being said i do not abide by the guy i know who used the flag to bash the horse up side the head for being stupid.... actually i own that horse he did that to and he's head shy deluxe, but getting better

My mom said they used the warm egg method years ago but the situation hasn't presented itself here yet.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Cherie said:


> NO! I would not (and never have) used this method to punish a rearing horse. I will not even get on a horse that I know has reared with someone.
> 
> Rearing is ALWAYS the fault of the rider or a previous rider. Horses do not rear unless a rider has either put a horse in a bind or let the horse lose forward impulsion.
> 
> ...


I dont 100% agree as it isnt ALWAYS the riders fault... Most of the time it is but not ALWAYS. My horse used to rear but now, with a few weeks of training he doesnt do it anymore. It wasnt my fault he reared... And I am still using the same tack, EVERYTHING is the same but all of a sudden he doesnt rear when I start training? It was him being a brat. It wasnt my fault he did it in the first place... If you have never got on a horse that rears then maybe one day you should try (Dont do it) and you'll see it MIGHT not be YOUR fault he is doing it... Please, dont take me as sounding rude, I am just giving my personal opinion.


----------

